# Character Cards - Instant NPC Just Add Water!



## Kingreaper (Apr 21, 2013)

Character Cards are a deck of playing cards, each of which describes a unique character that you can instantly insert into your roleplaying game.

They're designed to fit easily into any fantasy game, and work as a portable game aid.

We're currently taking a vote on what our stretch goals should be: either an expanded deck for everyone or multiple different decks (based on different genres) for people to choose between.




-Ste


----------



## AnotherPerson (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm the other person involved in this (So I'm not voting) - feel free to ask any other questions about this kickstarter too. 

On a semi-related note, does anyone know gaming stores we should contact regarding the store-collection scheme we're attempting? And what do people think of it? 

-Loz


----------



## Kingreaper (Apr 24, 2013)

Today we've posted up a story, based around one of the characters: Tony Sands





Here's an excerpt:


			
				The Gambling Problem said:
			
		

> Tony Sands was not having a good day.
> 
> It had started out like any other day, with a game of poker; and like any other game, Tony had been playing for high stakes.
> 
> ...




Click here to read on


----------



## Kingreaper (Apr 26, 2013)

And we've been interviewed


----------



## Kingreaper (May 2, 2013)

One of our backers, an amateur artist, has agreed to help produce some better suit symbols in exchange for a unique reward. All comments are welcome, we want to make this the best deck it can be.



To comment, and to read another short story, click here


----------



## Kingreaper (May 11, 2013)

We're entering our last week now; and have unlocked 13 extra cards to add to the deck.


----------



## Kingreaper (May 17, 2013)

Just 4 hours left: we've reached the full major arcana, meaning an 80 card deck.


----------

